# Dlp 3-20-08



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve and i went out today for 8 hours at our favorite pond that we have stocked over the years. The water temp was only at 47 degrees so we didnt think we would catch anything. The deepest water we found was next to the first beaver dam and we peppered it with bait. The bite was very slow to almost non existent. The i decided to be brave and start fishing almost in the middle of the beaver dam in the pockets in between branches. Granted if i hooked a fish it would make me horse him up from the bottom. I dropped a small bluegill head in the pocket and i start to feel a light tap then it buried my rod tip. I set hook and the fish started slowly towards the middle of the pond. As it trolled it was taking lose limbs that i thought for sure would snap the line after about 5 minutes of careful fighting i landed the a 31 pound blue. I was pumped about it as steve just shook his head at where i was fishing. Another hour went by with no bites so i decided to venture back ontop of the beaver dam one more time. Same thing happened the rod tip slowly got bent and this time i had a circle hook on and slowly pulled up to set the hook. This time the fish fought a hell of a lot harder. Burying his nose in the mud at that point i thought i knew what it was. I got it close to the bank and steve and i both realized it was a Flathead. The first flathead i have caught in march in almost 3 years. He tipped the scales at 21 pounds but was kinda thin. I hope he adds more weight. sorry i had to crop the picture but in the backround was a very recognizable tree that would give away the spot  . Hopefully the secret is safe for now.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

That took some major you know what to put a line in that tight of a spot but it worked, good job Nate, I will get you next time, you know in like two months


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea im guessing your goin to pull a "me" and get stir crazy after about 3 weeks after surgery


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job, fellas. Are you guys catchin blues in the Dayton area? I didn't know there were any...


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice job. Bet that sent the cabin fever right out the window!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lacdown said:


> Good job, fellas. Are you guys catchin blues in the Dayton area? I didn't know there were any...


yeah there is a pond north of dayton that we have been fishing for years that have some in it, it also has some awesome largemouth fishing


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> yea im guessing your goin to pull a "me" and get stir crazy after about 3 weeks after surgery


well I will get that way, you know it and I know it, but the powers that be might put an end to all that talk with a big "HELL No you ain't goin"


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nice catches fellas, so whats on the line this year for the winner between u two, especially now that ull be bringing the video camera along for the fishing show everyone will be able to see what the looser has to do... LOL ... nice to see ya back postin bigdogsteve.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> well I will get that way, you know it and I know it, but the powers that be might put an end to all that talk with a big "HELL No you ain't goin"


the powers that be???? warden "Wife" will kick you A$$ if you go fishing, she goes nuts now steve imagine when u have surgery. I guess sistersarcastic will be my only competition this year


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not done for the year. only of a month or two. then I am back with a vengance.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> I am not done for the year. only of a month or two. then I am back with a vengance.


and as usual bait will be on my shoulders again this summer....


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

as far as the castnet yes, I have been with you this year for bait so far. and besides, you have two good shoulders, I have one.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish guys. Glad to hear someone's getting it done.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> as far as the castnet yes, I have been with you this year for bait so far. and besides, you have two good shoulders, I have one.



two good shoulders is pushing it, i have had 2 surgeries and with hockey they still arent the best


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Nate...I cant figure out what DLP means?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Nice fish Nate...I cant figure out what DLP means?



I know, I know..... but it will cost you an Abu 6500 and a trillion circle hooks.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol, i will up the wager it will cost two 6500's and a trillion circle hooks


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

flathunter said:


> Nice fish Nate...I cant figure out what DLP means?


I think that is a type of TV,but I don't think that is what we are talking about.lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> I think that is a type of TV,but I don't think that is what we are talking about.lol


just for that comment im kicking you in the shin when i get home lol


----------

